# Fat Bastard!!!!!



## fantasma62 (Jul 26, 2004)

*My Quest To Live....A journal for life..*

I want to introduce myself to the forum as a fat guy, and I plan on doing that by starting my own journal. I consider that this is the only way that I can get myself back into pre-marriage/pre-baby shape, by telling someone about it...
I'll write more in later as I leave work and the kids let me....Now back to work...


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2004)

Welcome to IM !  Whatever your goals there people here who can help .


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 26, 2004)

*My real introduction...*

Hi all, 

Earlier today I introduced myself as a fat bastard. I have since edited that.  Of course, I did that to maybe entice a smile from someone and to explain that I am never serious and always having loads of fun. It is true I am a fat bastard, I am not in denial...
I know that most people don't say their name, but I am Tony,I am 35 years old and weigh 257 pounds. According to one of the calculators I have 17% body fat. According to the other, I have 78% body fat. I am 5'8 1/2" going on 6'. I feel comfortable enough with you guys to talk to you. I have been reading during my breaks today and it feels here like a small family, so I hope to become part of this big family
Anyway, I must continue. The 257 pounds are a far cry from my weight in 1994, three years before I got married. I was weighing 203 pounds with about 7% body fat. I was working out and playing basketball frequently and was in very good shape.
Then whether it was the stress of getting married, looking for a place, etc., but I ballooned to 255 pounds, and the truth is, I don't even know or care about what my body fat was then. I maintained my fatness for almost 4 years until my wife got pregnant. Then everything went to hell in a handbasket. I was 4 semesters away from my Bachelors degree and was selling the townhouse to buy a house so that my wife wouldn't have to be running up and down the stairs 7-9 months pregnant. Needless to say, I sold the townhouse and moved to a one story home. I was eating like she was and after my daughter was born in September 2001 I was weighing 305 pounds and probably 400% body fat. That was the highest, yet lowest point of my life. My daughter was born, but I was morbidly obese (I think). My pant size went up to 40 when I had never been more than a 36 in my life.
In January of 2002, I decided that I wanted to live to see my daughter grow up so the first thing I did was stop drinking soda, and I haven't touched one ever since. The second thing I did was to start exercising (racketball, basketball, inline skating) and was able to bring my weight down to about 284 pounds, but of course I wasn't satisfied. I entered Weight Watchers and then it all kicked in. I went all the way down to 240 pounds in about 6 months. I maintained it, but then, we got pregnant again. Mind you, my wife is thin and beautiful, all the weight she gained on both pregnancies is gone. Currently she does spinning. Although I traid, I gained about 18 pounds. My son was born on January of 2004. Now I am at a crossroads....

2 b continued for the sake of not making this too long and tedious (it's bad for the eyes, I guess...)


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 26, 2004)

*My real introduction...(continued)*

continuing.....

My pros:  I can eat almost anything, I don't have a major craving for sweets and once motivated I am a workout machine.
The cons:  I did say I can eat almost anything right?  Well, I hate, dispise, abhorr (I hope a spelled them right) vegetables.  The same with most chicken, other than grilled chicken breast.  The only vegetables that I eat are lettuce, watercress, peppers, that's it.  I gag, literally, when I eat other vegetables.  In fact, last year I gagged in the middle of a restaurant in front of 8 people.  Not funny for a 35 year old.  I do however eat all fruits and fish....
What is my goal, my plan?  My answer is simple.  My plan is to live.  I don't want to be a victim of a heart attack or diabetes.  I want to see my children grow up.  I want to grow old next to my wife.  I WANT TO LIVE TO SEE 40.
The only thing that I can be thankful for is that my blood pressure has never veered 120/80 and I never really did look 305 pounds.  Noone could believe it when I told them.  I mask it well (which isn't exactly a good thing).
My fitness goal is to get to around 220 pounds and 5-7% body fat.  I want to add more muscle than I had back then and make the fat go away.  I know that chances are that I will have hanging skin, but that's something that I have to live with.  No biggie.
I have dropped below 200 pounds at some point, but the last time I did that, once I hit 190, I looked emaciated.  I went down all the way to 170 pounds and looked ridiculous.  I lost all my muscle and was on my way to becoming a Yo-Yo dieter for a while.
Now that you know me, I can only say that I am going to try my best to achieve my goal.  I can use all the encouragement that I can get.  I work hard and have two kids, so working out has become secondary for me.  That's until today.  I am beginning to set up a workout schedule that will fit my "life schedule".  I am going to continue with Weight Watches because it's worked for me before.
To all who read my intro, dont worry, I am not going to ask you to build me a meal plan, or to have you explain to me how to make my biceps bigger, or my shoulders more defined.  I have worked out with weights, I have dieted before, I know what I need to do.  However, I don't know everything and whatever I can't get out of reading, I hope you guys will assist me by answering stupid questions and, of course, to keep me motivated.
Thanks for reading....


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 26, 2004)

*My old routine..*

Back in the day, when I trained regularly (I was a shot putter and discus thrower back in High School), I had a routine down.
I would train my whole body on Mo-We-Fri. I would practice every day, but I would do extra cardio on Tu-Thur. I would rest on weekends.
Later, as I have been reading, I have learned that maybe I wasn't doing it right. It was working, but maybe, in hindsight, if I had done it differently, there may have been different results. 
Either way, my training routine is going to be a mixed one.
I plan on working my muscle groups as follows:

Monday - Chest
Tuesday - Shoulders and Back
Wednesday - rest, cardio exercises
Thursday - Legs
Friday - Arms
Saturday and Sunday - Cardio

I have not yet chosen my exercises, but this is where it's going to be funky.
I am planning on training every "weights" day on a quick, low rest, low weights, high reps. The only day where I plan to work a little heavier is Friday, when I work with my arms. My arms for some reason have reduced in size and my stomach has grown. I was pretty proud of my arms back in the day, now, not so proud...

At the moment I am drinking a multivitamin complex and glucosamine to help me repair my torn left knee cartilage and partially torn rotator cuff in right shoulder (old football and softball injuries). I have read and have been told that if I want to recover faster, I could drink Glutamine. I could definitely use some imput in this respect. I am not as young as I used to be and I know that my body won't recover fast enough.
I'll let ya'll know what exactly will be the exercises that I will use....

By the way, they say that there is no bigger therapy than righting everything down. This may sound corny but this is really helping me get in the right mind frame.....Anybody has any 80's metal?


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 26, 2004)

*My legs*

I forgot to mention that my legs are very strong.  I played soccer for many years before I lifted weights.  I normally didn't work out my legs much, but I out of the blues, when I was working out, did a vertical leg press and pressed 645 pounds.  I figure, I have been so fat that my legs have been getting a workout by having me on top of them 

What has become of me , I played football, baseball, basketball, soccer, swimming, water polo, boxing, track and field and lately softball (yeah I know, the only sport where a 300 pound first baseman can get away with it)....Now I play most of those.....in the playstation...

Let's get back on the horse....


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 26, 2004)

Softball!!!!



Welcome!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 26, 2004)

Yup....

Oh and by the way, also a Dolphins fan.....(Why Ricky, WHY!!!! )


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 27, 2004)

After loads of work and tons of reading, I have come to finally decide on my training routine.  Any ideas or criticisms to this routine, please let me know.  I am pretty open.  I am not a newbie, but I am a "born again lifter", so I have come in with some knowledge.  However, I wasn't born knowing, so please criticize.  

Monday:
    Chest: 4 sets of 15 reps
     1  Fly
     2  Inclined dumbbell press
     3  Open Grip Bench press
     4  Flat dumbbell press

Tuesday:
     Legs:  4 sets of 15 reps
     1  Leg curls
     2  Leg Extensions
     3  Standing calf raises
     4  Vertical Leg press.
(Regarding legs, I was going to add the squats, but I am afraid of hurting my knee more than it is.  I have a torn cartilage in my knee and haven't squatted since 1989.  If ya'll believe that there is no danger to the knee cartilage when squatting I'll give it a go).

  Wednesday:
      Cardio

  Thursday:
      Shoulders and back:  4 sets of 15 reps
      1  Pulldowns
      2  Seated military press
      3  Cuban rotations
      4  Dead lift
(Regarding the Cuban Rotation, anything that will help my rotator cuff heal some, I will use in my session).

    Friday:
      Arms  
      1  Barbell Curls
      2  Close grip bench press
      3  Dumbbell curls
      4  Tricep push downs
      5  Preacher curl

This is where I will work heavy.  For the rest of the week, I am working on losing fat and gaining muscle, thus, I will have 30-45 second rest between exercises.  However on friday, I will work on size.  My arms are somewhat embarrasing to me so I need to give them their old size.  I will rest for 3 minutes between exercises.
I haven't yet decided what type of training style I am going to use.  I want to start on Monday with this "workout"
If ya'll think that this type of a workout (mixing fat loss with mass gain is not a good idea, please let me know...)
I'll go find out what is the best routine for quick muscle development (for my arms).  
Anyone that also can come up with an idea on what to drink for recovering I will appreciate some imput.  I don't recuperate as fast as I used to and I don't want to start missing days because I simply can stretch out my arms.  Whenever I trained I would suffer tremendously for a couple to three days.  My arms would be bent at the elbows in a 120 degree angle (+/-).  I don't think that my body will react the same way that it used to back then, so I am hoping that something that I drink may help me.  I have nerver drank any sort of supplement before, but now I am drinking glucosamine and was recommended to drink Glutamine for recovery....Any imput?

Later all.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 27, 2004)

By the way, I get bored pretty fast, so I think that after a month, I will add some exercises and take out some so that I can add variety to my sessions.  Is this a good idea or should I keep it steady for a longer period of time.  Or maybe I should change things around more often.....
Any imput will be greatly appreciated....


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 28, 2004)

How could I forget my abs?  So let's see, I work out, build muscle and hang out with my big arms, chest and spare tire?

My idea is to do at least two ab exercises daily and on my cardio days, do three....
Just a thought....
I am still working on my arms routine, there are so many contradicting opinions, but I'll find the one that suits me best


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 28, 2004)

I have got it, I use to do a routine in which I would do a first set with a lighter weight and high reps, my second set would increase the weight and I would shave the reps by half, my third set, I would do the same, until I was left with one rep to do.  That helped me immensely back in the day, hopefully it'll do the same...


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Monday:
> Chest: 4 sets of 15 reps
> 1  Fly
> 2  Inclined dumbbell press
> ...


Good luck with your diet but if you want to put on muscle you may want to reconsider using weight watchers   I made suggestions in bold if you are interested.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Jodi,


Thank you very much for your pointers. I always say that all the reading and researching in the world will not give you all the answers.
I have read your work and you definitely seem to know what you are talking about, so I will make the changes...
Regarding my nutrition, I have been reading how good the Weight Watchers diet is, but at the same time, I have not see ONE muscular WW dieter out there. All are thin and healthy, but not at the level that i want to be in. I don't want to be thin, at least not the way they paint it there. I want to go back to my old body (of course, that was 10 years ago and I don't think I can go back to that body).
I have been reading mostly about what would be my best training routine, but I have left off the nutrition. I guess I will try to see how I can work a good nutrition into my "crappy" eating habits...
Oh bother, bother..... (isn't it sad that I quote Pooh? I'll blame my daughter...)


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 28, 2004)

Good luck!  Since you said you get bored easily, may I suggest using GoPro's Power/RepRange/Shock program.  Although, since you are just getting back into lifting you should leave out the Shock for a while.  It's a awesome program that mixes things up and keeps your muscles guessing.  Randy is the P/RR/S thread master...  check it out.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 28, 2004)

I had read his approach and thought that it maybe was for someone more advanced.  In reality, it scared me at first....

Ok, so I am chicken....
I did think about going thru my routine first to get my body used to it again and then go with the P/RR/S program.

Thanks a bunch Sapphire


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 28, 2004)

I do wonder though, if P/RR/S will work out for someone trying to lose weight (A BUNCH OF IT...)


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 28, 2004)

I think most weight programs are designed to tone/increase muscle and that will only help.  I believe that diet is the biggest part of the losing weight game.  Stick to that with consistency in the gym and you'll reach your goals.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 28, 2004)

I plan to, thanks for your comments


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey Sapphire, I went back and checked P/RR/S by Gopro and let me tell you, it is really interesting for an ADD (at least I believe I have it) person.
I will carefully have a look see and read more into it...Thanks for the info...

Jodi, I guess I will give squats a go and see how my knee behaves.....Thanks....


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2004)

Good 

And think about that diet while your at it.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2004)

> Unless these are supersets I wouldn't alternate bi's and tri's.



why not?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2004)

I feel its too much ri between sets for each muscle group.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2004)

really?  I love doing it that way actually.  I find that if I do it that way I can lift more wieght, instead of using all my energy to train my bis and then trying to train my tri's.  to each his own.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2004)

I like supersetting bi's & tri's the best.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2004)

lol, I like not doing direct arm work the best.  To boring.  I do very little direct arm work now.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 28, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Good
> 
> And think about that diet while your at it.


You're too late, I was reading your links (Guide to cutting...etc)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 28, 2004)

Welcome to IM fantasma62! I can tell this is going to be an interesting journal .


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks JerseyDevil, I assure you, it is going to be very interesting....


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 28, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Sapphire, I went back and checked P/RR/S by Gopro and let me tell you, it is really interesting for an ADD (at least I believe I have it) person.
> I will carefully have a look see and read more into it...Thanks for the info...
> 
> Jodi, I guess I will give squats a go and see how my knee behaves.....Thanks....


Let me tell you... it may seem like the workouts are short, BUT BELIEVE ME you are gonna be sore!!!  I did shock legs today and I actually cried.       Definitely think about it... it works!!!!

DIET is CRUCIAL to the weight loss though!!  I know you know that.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Let me tell you... it may seem like the workouts are short, BUT BELIEVE ME you are gonna be sore!!! I did shock legs today and I actually cried.   Definitely think about it... it works!!!!
> 
> DIET is CRUCIAL to the weight loss though!! I know you know that.....


Thanks so much for the imput.  I have been reading it and no, it definitely does not look easy at all.  I have read all the posts related to this and everyone seems to agree that it is very good...
Boy don't I know about diets.  I agree it is crucial.  I am reading still the nutritional guides and cutting guides from Jodi.  Very interesting stuff....


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 29, 2004)

Well, here I am again.  I have spent the better part of 3 days reading (slow week at work) and all I have to say is that all of the information is overwhelming.  I have decided that I will go with P/RR without the S for the first few weeks to see how that goes.  I have read that if you are starting over or a newbie, you should eliminate the Shock at first and then add it in as you get more comfortable with the workout.
The one thing that I have found overwhelming is the nutrition part of the deal.  I am not afraid of eating the foods (except for maybe many vegetables, as I can only eat certain ones).  I am setting up a plan but it's much harder than I once thought.
There are so many things that don't make sense to me.  I will probably post my questions in the nutritional section of this community and pray that it'll make sense later.  
I guess today I am having my first bad day in preparation to my new life.  No, I am not less motivated because I am looking forward to begin my workout, I am just overwhelmed by information that is contradictory to what I have learned and studied.  Don't get me wrong, when I say contradictory, I don't mean mistaken or wrong.  I weigh 257 pounds, I can't say that I know everything about nutrition, otherwise, I wouldn't be talking about my eating habits.  Instead i would be talking about getting cut and ripped, but this is neither here nor there.
Don't get me wrong gang, I love it here, but ya'll look really good.  Most of you have come from being really thin to muscular, while I have to go backwards.  Maybe I just haven't read the right posts, but I haven't seen to many people like me drop and become what you all are now, beautiful people.  Please, don't misunderstand me, I don't mean the words "beautiful people" to be despective and sarcastic.  You people really are beautiful, I have seen the photos.  There is no mistaking that.
I could definitely use a former "whale's" perspective and how he/she did it.  You all have inspired me to get serious about this (yeah, I know, weak minded) because a lot of you are very enthusiastic about what you do.  Sapphire has been able to convince me to start the P/RR/S routine (after looking at her photos and seeing how excited she is about her routines, how could you not be convinced).  Jodi has convinced me to drop Weight Watchers .  So, yes, I am still excited about this, I am just overwhelmed and dissapointed that I feel that way...
Sorry that I am not in that good a mood today, I promise that later in the day I will be better.....


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 29, 2004)

HEY!!  It's normal to feel like you do!!  WE ALL have days where we feel discouraged and unhappy with our progress!!!!
Just relax and take it slow, this is a life style change, not a diet and exercise plan.  You have the rest of your life to get fit.  It takes a LONG time!!  Just the fact that you feel ready mentally to DO it is what is important!!!!!! 
Check out MY workouts and DO THEM TOO!  Just skip Shock week.  Do your cardio on your rest days or AFTER lifting.   I do, Tuesday Shoulders, Tris and Abs, Wedneday Legs and butt, Saturday Chest Bis and Abs, and Sunday Back, butt and calves.  You could probably skip the second butt and calves workout..   and do a long cardio session on Sunday after back.

Stop calling yourself fat first of all!!  You are a bodybuilder now!!!  Believe me I can think of 25 things on my bod I wish I could change, but I TRY to concentrate on the things I like.  DO THAT!!  YOU WILL DO THIS!!! 
We will help you!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Sapphire, 


Thanks for your words.
I haven't been to school since I graduated in 2002 and it has become harder to learn things.  I will definitely work on your routine and if I can get a butt like yours , well, wait a minute, I don't want a girls butt ...well, I do, but....what did I get myself into.  The more you try to explain, the more you screw it up.
Anyway, I am happy to train but confused about things that I have never had to deal with, like Caloric intake, EFA, nasty veggies like broccoli ...I can't deal with a lot of the fibrous vegetables well....Either way, I will try to read some more and post questions in the right forum.  God willing I'll get my head on straight and begin doing this on monday like I want...


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 29, 2004)

With all due respect Sapphire, I don't see a freaking thing that you should change about your body, have you seen yourself with that suit??


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2004)

I use to be a former fatty.    Check out TP's journal and his pics at Avant.  He use to be a former fatty as well and he looks great now.

Actually, you have it all wrong.  MOST people here have come from being overweight and no muscle to where we are now.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 29, 2004)

My apologies....I was mistaken....That was definitely my frustration getting the best of me. I do maintain that ya'll really look very good (beautiful) and you should be proud of your successes. I am sorry for assuming, or in my case ASSuming....


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 29, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> With all due respect Sapphire, I don't see a freaking thing that you should change about your body, have you seen yourself with that suit??


  BELIEVE ME, I need lots of work!!  Nobody is perfect, we all have strengths and weakness.  I will not point out my weakness.. I try not to harp on the negatives.  BUT I do work harder on those areas!!!  

You do have to suck it up and learn to eat veggies!!  I am having steamed chicken and broccoli over brown rice for lunch...


----------



## trHawT (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey, Fanta, thanks for being so honest.  That's a cool trait!  You should learn a lot from people on this forum.  Just stick around.  Good luck with your goals   

Remember, take it slow.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 29, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> BELIEVE ME, I need lots of work!! Nobody is perfect, we all have strengths and weakness. I will not point out my weakness.. I try not to harp on the negatives. BUT I do work harder on those areas!!!
> 
> You do have to suck it up and learn to eat veggies!! I am having steamed chicken and broccoli over brown rice for lunch...


LOL, You can't point out your weaknesses, or we'll then know them and can rag on you... 

Regarding vegetables, I have a story for you.
Last year I went to a restaurant down here in Miami called Samurai.  Same as Benihana.  So we sit there, my wife and three other couples to have dinner.  The dude is putting on a show with the knives and the vegetables and then tapping the knives, you know, the cooking show they put on.  I was really enjoying myself.  He threw the veggies on the grill and I got brave.  I asked him to drop some grilled veggies on my plate while I waited on my steak and shrimp.  I ate a piece of carrot and my eyes got watery, so I said, let me put some sauce, so that I don't taste it.  I don't want to tell you about the sauce because you will probably have a coronary attack.  Anyways, it dulled the taste some.  So I tried it with Broccoli, I dunked it over and over again, put it in my mouth and once the sauce went away, all I could taste was broccoli.  I, a 35 year old man, in front of 7 people and the table next to me, gagged and almost  .  Veeeery embarrasing....
Anyway, that's my story.  It's kinda' funny and also sad


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 29, 2004)

trHawT said:
			
		

> Hey, Fanta, thanks for being so honest. That's a cool trait! You should learn a lot from people on this forum. Just stick around. Good luck with your goals
> 
> Remember, take it slow.


Hey TR, thanks for your kind words...
Hey, I am not honest, then what am I, right?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 29, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> LOL, You can't point out your weaknesses, or we'll then know them and can rag on you...



EXACTLY!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 29, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> EXACTLY!!!


 
Don't worry, I wouldn't actually do that.  You know what they say about people with glass houses....


----------



## trHawT (Jul 29, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey TR, thanks for your kind words...
> Hey, I am not honest, then what am I, right?



No problem.  haha.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 29, 2004)

trHawT said:
			
		

> Hey, Fanta, thanks for being so honest. That's a cool trait! You should learn a lot from people on this forum. Just stick around. Good luck with your goals
> 
> Remember, take it slow.


Now it's when it hit me.....
I have been sitting here laughing by myself because of your shortening of the name to Fanta 
I had never thought of it like that, like the orange Fanta....LOL
Sorry, I thought that was great...You can call me Fanta anytime, that used to be my favorite soda, when I drank soda that is.  I have probably drank two gulps of soda due to necessity in the last 2 years....but again, that's neither here nor there...

...and I promise to take it slow...


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 30, 2004)

*P/RR/S...My P routine...*

After much reading and asking questions, I have come up with the Power part of my P/RR/S training routine.  Now, if ya'll think this may be too much for someone who's been out for so long, then by all means critique away.  I am good at listening to good advice.

Mo. - Chest

Wide grip bench press  3 x 4-6
Inclined db press   3 x 4-6
Fly   3 x 4-6

Tue. - Legs

Squats  3 x 4-6
Single Leg Extensions  3 x 4-6
Leg Curls  3 x 4-6
Standing calf raises  3 x 4-6

We. - Rest 

Thurs. - Shoulders and back

Pulldowns  3 x 4-6
Upright Row  3 x 4-6
Seated Military Press  3 x 4-6
Lateral Raise  3 x 4-6

Fri. - Arms

Barbell Curl  2 x 4-6
Preacher Curl  2 x 4-6
Close Grip Bench  3 x 4-6
Tricep Push Down  2 x 4-6

Sa-Sun  Rest

To warm up I am going to do the first routine of the day with an empty bar.  I figure that 15-20 reps will warm me up nicely.  Then I'll start with the real work.
I have not posted the amount of weight to be lifted because I simply can't predict what that will be yet, however, I am sure that by Monday night, if I am able to type from the pain, I'll put in the weights.
I will post my RR routine once I see some criticism from you all and see where I can better this P routine....
Allright P/RR/S gurus, tell me where I've gone wrong and how I can make it better.


----------



## thickone (Jul 30, 2004)

You talk about your old body.Forget it I think you'd be happier working on a new body.With age some things change.I had great luck when I said good bye to rice,pasta and bread(not easy for an Italian)and took up walking.I must mention I live in the N.Ga. mountains so it's all uphill lol,but I have the best calf development of my life.Point is diet and baby steps so you always feel success and never failure.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 30, 2004)

GREAT advice TO!!!!    Forget about the old, work on creating the NEW!!!!!     

I'd add in Stiff Leg Deadlifts for Hammies on Leg day.  YOU WILL BE SORE FROM THESE. 

Can you leg press?  If not do Bench step ups with dumbbells in hands too.

I would add CG seated rows for back and hyperextensions, do WG pulldowns. 

Don't worry about the weight #s, just do the maximum you can for 4-6 reps on power week.  Try to go to failure, if you have a spot.  This is your first time you may not find the "right" weight til your 3rd set.  That's OK, write it down in a journal so you know for NEXT power week.

Cardio, cardio cardio for YOU!!!  Dont forget.     

GOOD LUCK!!!  I have a feeling you are gonna do GREAT!!!     

BTW TOUGH CRAP about the veggies!!  EAT em!!!  OK no broccoli, eat spinach instead!!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks for your words TO, it does make a hell of a lot of sense...

Sapphire, you keep staring at me with that Avatar and I think I'll eat broccoli and anything else you tell me to... 

Seriously though, I am not even going to worry about the pain until I have it, then I'll make sure I write it in so ya'll can enjoy it  

I will add those exercises that you recommended. I figured I was short in the legs exercises. I have a damaged knee that I never got fixed, since I don't believe in that surgery. I want to get it fixed myself. A couple of days ago I was afraid that if I did squats I would hurt the knee, but I found out from Jodi and a few more people that squats are not what puts stress in my knee. I am however, ready to try anything else, so I will add them in and if I see that I am hurting the knee, I'll stop...
I'll also go ahead and add more for the back....
So, you think the rest of the routine looks good? 

I am following Gopro's advice and doing cardio on my rest days, and my abs 3 times a week.  What I am not sure about is whether I should do the ab work the same day that I work out or on my rest days...


Yesterday, I was very down about this. Now that I finished writing down my routine, I am more relieved....Now to write out my nutrition plan....Gosh I feel like I am in school again where I have to turn in the homework on monday.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey Sapph, what do you think about this?  How about if instead of the CG seated rows I tried either the bent over rows or the CG barbell upright row?  I don't have access to anything that will allow me to do the seated rows...

By the way, never mind what I had asked about abs, Gopro had given me the answer yesterday when I asked him about abs...


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 30, 2004)

Hmmm defintiely not upright barbell rows, they are for your shoulders... I am gonna check with GP about a replacement for cg seated rows.    

I saw GP's response....


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 30, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hmmm defintiely not upright barbell rows, they are for your shoulders... I am gonna check with GP about a replacement for cg seated rows.
> 
> I saw GP's response....


You know, after all these years, I should have done that (about the upright rows).  I know it's been a while, but those were part of my "diet" a few years back...

By the way, thanks again for going out of your way to help me with this.  I really hope that with time, I'll be able to help others the same way too...


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 30, 2004)

This are my "nutritional splits":


Caloric intake for cutting for a 257 pound male:  3341.  I have broken it down as follows:

40/40/20 = 1336.4/1336.4/668.2 = 334g/334g/74g

I have made the calculations and that is what I seem to come up with.
That being the case, I am now ready to start breaking down foods...

If I am wrong, please someone correct me before I start getting fatter, we can't have that...


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 30, 2004)

Just as an added comment, it is funny how the human mind works....

When I started working on my training routine and nutritional plan, I was overwhelmed and frustrated. Yesterday I had my worse day, yet yesterday night and today, when I FINALLY figured things out, I feel 150% better. Even if I haven't started yet to do this, I already feel thinner and happier. 

They say that fat people are always happy and jolly. Not always true. I am always worried about the fact that I may not see my kids grow up or leave my wife to fend for herself and it's very scary and very depressing. I am happy, yes, I have a beautiful family that loves me very much. I however feel that by not doing this (getting healthy), I am not showing my love to them. This thought has been coming to me a lot since a good buddy of mine died of heart failure at 45 years old last year. He was loved and he loved everyone. I don't want to go out like that. He left his wife with a 6 year old "little man" and a 3 year old daughter.
I am not going out like that, in fact I am determined to do whatever possible to avoid it. I can still do it. I am no longer worried or scared (believe me, I was until I started researching and found out that I am not dead yet), I still have a chance and damn it, I am going to take it, even if I have to break myself doing it.... 

Sorry for that all, but that is what we call "a moment of euphoria", as I said before, writing is great therapy and sharing that, even if it is with myself, works magic....


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 31, 2004)

This weekend I am saying goodbye to all my bad habits. I don't smoke or drink to begin with (a beer every 4-5 months is not considered drinking, right?), so my bad habits are food.

I have a goal that I need to get to for the fist month. I am making it an attainable goal. I have read that the more reachable the goal, the better chances you have to attain it.
My goal is to lose 10 pounds in one month. Let me explain. If I want to, I can lose 9 pounds in one week. I have done it before. However, I am going to be training P/RR/S and hope to gain muscle, so I am hoping that although I lose weight (fat), I gain a good couple of pounds of muscle weight. If I surpass the 10 pounds, great, I am happy and thats the end of story.
However, if I was to set a 20 pound loss, I would worry, put pressure on myself and maybe lose my focus.
Either way, my goal is 10 pounds.
Tomorrow is the last day of my old self. I am going out with a bang. I will eat my cuban food tomorrow (shredded beef, white rice, black beans and plantains). I will have one last beer, nah, maybe I won't do that, but I am going to brunch with my wife and kids to a restaurant next to the Miami Airport so that my daughter can see the planes that she loves so much land and take off. Then I am going to Costco to buy a bunch of chicken, fish and shellfish (namely shrimp), then off to the groceries to do my complete groceries for the week. No, I haven't lost focus, hell I have gained more.
...OUT WITH THE OLD AND IN WITH THE NEW.... 
Thanks all that have pushed me in the right direction. Now is my turn to really follow thru.
10 pounds....Not too bad....One more day....LET'S GO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2004)

Great attitutude 

10 pounds for the first month, for you, is probable.  Please don't be scale happy and check your weight every day.  Set 1 day aside, like first thing Saturday morning, and do your weight and measurements weekly.  The body can fluctuate 1-5lbs daily due to water so scale watching can really mess with your mind.  

You seem very determined and you appear to be changing your life for all the right reasons.  We are here for you and will help and support you during this transition.  I wish you all the luck in the world.  It always makes me happy to see someone with such determination and goals and I want to help that much more.  You are going to do great


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 1, 2004)

OK You sound ready to me!!  10 pounds is a great goal for the first month.
You WILL do this!!!  Enjoy your brunch and get ready to kick some tush tommorow!!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks gals for your comments...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Let's Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ladies and Gentlemen, Boys and Girls, Children of all ages.......LLLLLLLET'S GET READY TO RUMBLEEEE!!!!!

Well, as I said yesterday, I went this morning to the restaurant next to the airport so that Aly could see the planes land and take off. She loves that. Anthony? He doesn't know what he's looking at yet , he's only 6 months old...
I had a wonderful brunch and I am not going to get into the specifics, but it was definitely not too unhealthy.
I went shopping for clothes and shoes for my upcoming trip to New York (I leave on Sunday and get back on Thursday). This is kinda' like a little vacation for Miriam and myself from the kids before Aly starts school the 13th.  My God, not even 3 and she's going to school already  .
Anyway, we came back from shopping, fixed up the house and I had what I said I was going to have for dinner, some good ole' cuban food. Now, I feel like crap, not because of my conscience, but because I just feel like I'm going to have acid indigestion ...
I just came back from the grocery store and bought my meals for the rest of the week.....
Now I am ready mentally for this. They say this is the hardest part. I have come to terms with my decision and I am ready to rock .
My wife looks at me with the hmmm, face, you know, like this , but says she supports me. I am like the boy who cried wolf, actually, no, the boy who cried diet. She's been thru it with me many times, so I understand how she feels....
I am ready, I am set and I am out all...
Wish me luck, I am already praying....


----------



## Rissole (Aug 1, 2004)

Go fantasma you can do it!! I am proof, i wasn't overly chubby but set myself on a goal and have come to a great place 
Just remember, you haven't failed till you decide not to get back up


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 2, 2004)

Ok, so we have started....

Meal 1:

2 slices of Alvarado Street Sprouted Multigrain bread
3 Egg whites
1 Plum

Meal 2:

1 cup of Mango
1 Nectarine

Meal 3:

1 grilled chicken breast with onions
1 Tomato and Onion Salad
1 Peach (large)

So far, that's all I've had planned for the day, I went to sleep really late last night and did very little in the sleep department because both my kids are sick, so the both slept in our bed last night.  The funny thing is that my daughter all her life starts moving towards me so that I am sleeping with one leg out of the bed and my elbow on my nightstand.  It's actually a funny picture if you think about it.  I look at this as a challenge to overcome that will always be there now that Aly is going to be entering school in a couple of weeks  .
Anyway, I may change a few things in my meal plan before lunch, so we'll see...
I am tired but I am in good spirits and I am dying to start working out....I am ready to start...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm not sure if this was mentioned in the sticky or not but you should try to get even macros throughout your meals.  IOW - protein, carbs & fat at every meal.  Post workout is protein and carbs only and bedtime snack is best to keep protein and fat only.  Hope that makes sense


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi Jodi, thanks a bunch, I was hoping you'd read my first day.  

I really didn't know how that went with the macros.  I read a mention by somebody, but now I understand it.  Tomorrow's "diet" will be changed accordingly.  I have already screwed up todays  .
But this is a work in progress and mistakes will be made.  However, this I can also blame on lack of preparation.  I was working on my meals last night when my daughter came to me and asked me to carry her and gave me a hug.  Sorry but that melts me into garbage every time.  I took her to bed and put her to sleep.  I was only able to do my breakfast ...
Tomorrow will be another day....


----------



## Jodi (Aug 2, 2004)

Never say you already screwed up today.  There is no such thing.  If there ever is a mistake in planning, cheats, what have you, you just pick right back up and go on.  You didn't screw up at all and learning is part of the process.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Never say you already screwed up today. There is no such thing. If there ever is a mistake in planning, cheats, what have you, you just pick right back up and go on. You didn't screw up at all and learning is part of the process.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 2, 2004)

I figure that once I get my Whey in (ordered over the weekend), I'll be able to add that seamlessly to my meals...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 2, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Go fantasma you can do it!! I am proof, i wasn't overly chubby but set myself on a goal and have come to a great place
> Just remember, you haven't failed till you decide not to get back up


Hi Riss,

Thanks for the kind words...we'll see what happens...I am motivated


----------



## chiquita6683 (Aug 20, 2004)

have a great workout Tony!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 20, 2004)

chiquita6683 said:
			
		

> have a great workout Tony!


Thanks a bunch chiquita...


----------

